#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  ابن البلد و رمضـان بيجمعنـا

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك ابن البلد معنا في اولى لقاءاتنا هذا العام في رمضان بيجمعنا
و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك بوكي
كل سنة وانت وكل الأسرة بصحة وسعادة وخير وكل أعضاء أبناء مصر بألف خير

سعيد جدا بإختياري لأكون ضمن ضيوف لقاءاتك في رمضان 

و كما ترى فنحن نتكلم عن التجمع و لمة الأهل و الأقارب و الأصدقاء في شهر البركة 
ماذا تمثل لمة رمضان لابن البلد و ليتك تكلمنا عن تجمعات رمضان و ذكرياتها معك 

الحقيقة رمضان من أجمل الأشهر ويميزه دائما التجمعات ولمة الاهل والأصدقاء وكثرة الزيارات الأسرية أيضا
يمكن رمضان كان ويظل الشهر الوحيد اللي كنا بنقدر نجمع فيه كل أفراد الأسرة مع بعض في نفس الوقت ( أبنائي و أخواتي و الدتي ووالدي رحمه الله )
ودائما هذه الصحبة في وقت الإفطار لها طابع مميز وبهجة ودفئ أسري رائع

و لكي تكمل لمتنا الحلوة لا نستطيع ان ننسى المنتدي في هذا التجمع ...
على مدار عمر منتدى أبناء مصر هناك أعضاء رحلت و آخرى جديدة اشتركت و اعضاء بترحل و تعود و أعضاء رحلت دون عودة.... تحب رمضان يجمعك بمن هنا...؟؟ و لماذا؟

أعضاء كتيرة جدا يمكن هنسي حد
لكن نقول
د عادل
بنت مصر
هبه
واد كول مش معقول
ميس فيرجوا
مصري كندي او ابن مصر
سمسمة
نوسة
العمدة

كتير أوي الحقيقة أتمنى أن رمضان يجمعنا معاهم مره تانيه  

دوماً كان منتدى أبناء مصر يتميز بألفة التعامل و روح الأسرة و كان هذا يظهر جلياً في أسلوب الردود و أيضاً في اللقاءت الخارجية ...ماذا طرأ على أبناء مصر؟؟ 

لم يطرأ جديد من جو الألفة والتعامل وإن ظهرت في بعض الأحيان بعض الردود من بعض الأشخاص حديثي الإشتراك بأسرة المنتدى
من من لديهم إندفاع في الرد بعض الشيء ولكن مع مرور الوقت ومع الإحساس بالجو الأسري الموجود داخل المنتدى ينقلب هذا الإندفاع إلي ود وألفة من جديد ليزيد تألق منتدى أبناء مصر ويتميز بهذا الجو الأسري الرائع

يشتكي دوماً الأعضاء من فكرة تمييز التعامل بين عضو و مشرف تارة و و بين الأعضاء بعضهم و بعض تارة أخرى .... بماذا يرد ابن البلد على هذه الشكوى؟

الحقيقة أوقات مبردش علي مثل تلك الشكاوي فهي ربما تصدر من إنتظار فعل معين لإدارة المنتدى من وجهة نظر المشتكي والتي تختلف تماما مع وجهة نظر الإدارة والتي تنظر للأمور من منظور أكبر و من خلفية أوسع
وكإدارة المنتدى نتحرى بقدر الإمكان الحفاظ علي عدم التمييز بين الأعضاء وبعضهم البعض او المشرفين وإن كان يحدث بعض الهفوات غير المقصوده أحيانا نتيجة لعدم الإلمام بكافة الأمور في بعض الاوقات القليلة جدا
وفي تلك الحاله بقوم بالرد وبتعديل الأمور إلي نصابها الحقيقي والسليم  

ما هو أغرب موقف مر بك في المنتدى تتذكره دوماً و لا تنساه؟

مواقف كتيرة
منها موقف لعضو دخل يشتكي أن أحد مشرفي المنتدى سرق اعماله الأدبية 
وعمل إسكان لعمله الأدبي علي أجنده قديمة وقال أنا أهوو علشان تشوفوا أني كاتبها قبل ما تنزل هنا في المنتدى وأدي تاريخ كتابتها علي الأجندة
وكان رد مشرفنا 
انه جاب له أجنده بتاريخ أقدم من تلك التي أحضرها هذا العضو المدعى
وكان هذا التاريخ الأقدم من قبل ولاده هذا المشرف
 :: 

سؤال تحب ان توجهه لأحد الأعضاء او المشرفين فما هو و لمن؟

السؤال
ما مصير مكتبة أبناء مصر ؟

وأوجهه
لأبن طيبة 

في مساحة مفتوحة ماذا يحب ان يقول ابن البلد؟ 

الحقيقة معنديش كلام يتقال  :2:   في الوقت الحالي
لكن أشكر كل الأعضاء والمشرفين المحترمين اللي بيساعدوا وبيساهموا بشكل كبير في رفعة شأن المنتدى والحفاظ علي الشكل العام للمنتدى دون الدخول في مجادلات وحروب كتابية سفسطائيه لا تفيد القارئ في شيء

هؤلاء مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى اكتب سطر او سطرين بجانب كل اسم 

**حمادو**
تمشي ورا السبع تفضل سبع ...
أخبار معرض الصور أيه ؟
رمضان كريم 

**حنـــان** 
إرضاء جميع الناس غاية لا تنال
رمضان فرصة حلوة للم الشمل
رمضان كريم 

**د.عادل**
مازال لدي أمل في إتاحة بعض الوقت ولو القليل لنراك مجددا بين جنبات المنتدى
رمضان كريم 

**شخص هو يعرف نفسه جيداًً**
ليه ؟ أيه الهدف من ده مش فاهم ؟
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

بحكم موقعك كمشرف عام هل ترى ان الإشراف في بعض الأحيان يضر ببعض الأعضاء؟(بمعنى ان العضو بيتغير للأسوأ بعد الإشراف؟) و ما هو السبيل لتفادي ذلك؟؟ و ما هي الكلمة التي توججها لهؤلاء؟

بالتأكيد يأثر أحيانا الإشراف بالسلب علي نشاط العضو قبل تعيينه مشرف بالمنتدى

أغلب المشرفين يقل نشاطهم بشكل كبير بعد الإشراف نتيجة المهام الإشرافية وكان الله في عونهم جميعا فهم يقمون بدور كبير جدا ربما لا يلاحظة بعد الأعضاء ولكن المحافظة علي قاعات المنتدى من أي شيء مخل أو مخالف للقوانين يحتاج لمجهود كبير جدا ووقت كثير مما يؤثر بالسلب على نشاطه كعضو في السابق

والبعض يكون الإشراف بالنسبة له هو هدفه الرئيسي من وجوده بالمنتدى وعند حصوله علي هذا الهدف يحدث أنخفاض في نشاطه الملحوظ كعضو من قبل

والبعض الآخر يعتبر أن الإشراف هو تشريف وليس تكليف وهذا يضر كثيرا من حيث مهامه الإشرافية و من حيث نشاطه كعضو 
وفي هذه الحاله نكون قد خسرنا الشخص كعضو قبل أن نخسره كمشرف

لتفادي هذا ربما يلاحظ الكثير عدم تعيين كثير من المشرفين داخل المنتدى وذلك لاننا نتريث كثيرا قبل إختيار أحد الأعضاء لإنضمامه لطاقم الإشراف
وإذا شعرت إدارة المنتدى في أحد المشرفين بهذا التغيير الأخير تبدأ بتنبيه
أو إن لم يكن هناك أمل في التغيير فتقوم إدارة المنتدى بسحب الإشراف منه 

ما هو الجديد الذي ستقدمه في أبناء مصر في الفترة القادمة ؟؟

اتمنى الفترة القادمة أن ننهض بجميع الأقسام الموجوده بالموقع والمنتدى
و إفتتاح قسم الإعلانات المبوبة وبطاقات التهنئه من جديد
إن شاء الله 

في ختام لقاءنا نشكرك ابن البلد على قبولك تشريفنا في رمضان بيجمعنا 
و ندعوا الله أن يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال

أنا اللي مفروض أشكرك بوكي إتاحة الفرص لهذا اللقاء الجميل 
كل الشكر لك وبالتوفيق لك دائما أبدا في جميع مجالات الحياة

وربنا يتقبل منا ومنك يارب ومن جميع المسلمين
وكل سنة وأنتم بخير وصحة وسعادة ومجتمعين على كل خير
رمضان كريم 




أخواني و أخواتي اترككم في حفظ الله و أمنه و يتجدد لقاءنا بعد يومين مع أختنا الغالية osha

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## M!sS Roro

الســـلام عليكـم ورحمة الله وبركــآآته .. 

حوار رائع يا بوكي مع عضـو ولا نقول مع مدير  ::  .. مع عضو ومدير يتميز بروح قياديه .. 

انا قريت كل ردودك يا ابن البلد وكان عندي تساؤل .. بس بعد ما قريت الحوار كل حاجه بقت تمام .. 

وده اول دخول ليا في هذه القاعه ..   


وتسلم ايـدك اختي الغـاليـه ..  :f2: 

وبــآنتظــآآر العضــو  القــآدم  :f: .. ,

----------


## حكيم عيووون

عزيزي / إبن البلد

كل سنة وانت طيب

رمضان كريم

بحييك على قوةِ روحِك ... ووسامةِ أخلاقك
وردودِك التي تؤكد قدرتك على الإدارة
بوعيٍ وحنكةٍ في آن ...

وهذا مايجعلك تمتلك إستطاعةَ الإحاطةِ بهذا المنتدى
إلى الأمام دائما بقوةِ الإيمان والخير والوعي ...
والتصدي لكل المُعَوقات ... 

تحياتي



حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

السيدة / بوكي بوكي

أهلاً بحضرتك ...

كل سنة وانتى طيبة

ودائماً في انتظار الموضوعات - موضوعاتك - غير النمطية

بفرح جدا بالموضوعات - موضوعاتك -

غير ...

النمطية ...

تحياتي 

رمضان كريم ياافندم




حكيم عيووون

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
ابو يوسف 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل عام وانت والاسرة الكريمة بخير 

وكل عام واسرتك الكبيرة ابناء مصر بخير وفى ازدهار 

وشكرا اختى العزيزة بوكى 

على لمتك وتجمعك الحلو

كل عام وانتى بخير وفى انتظار ضيفك  الجديد 

اوشا 

دمتى بخير

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أستاذ أحمد

حوار جميل ..و مختصر كعادة حواراتك

لي مداخلة متواضعة استاذ احمد..بخصوص راي حضرتك في موضوع الاشراف

اوفقك طبعا ان في بعض مشرفين بيعتبروا الموضوع شرفي..

لكن اعتقد ان القيادة  النهائية بالمتابعة الجيدة و المتواصلة..و كمان القواعد الصريحة للثواب و العقاب في جميع تفاصيل المنصب..هتوفر على الجميع اي خطأ.

شكرا لك..سعدت بحوار حضرتك

******************************

العزيزة ريهام

كعادتك كل عام تمتعينا بحواراتك الجميلة.

شكرا لك على مجهودك...و أسئلتك ..و حسن اختيارك للضيوف

رمضان كريم.

خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## nariman

*حلقة جميلة ياريهام وأسئلتك مرتبة كالعادة .. تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*وفي انتظارك مع الغالية أوشا* 
 :f2: 
*ابن البلد .. كل سنة وانت طيب والأسرة كلها بخير*
*متفقة معاك ان المنتدى ده عمره ما يفقد طبيعته الأسرية المميزة مهما تعرض لفترات مختلفة أو مواقف ..لكن كل ده مؤقت ان شاء الله* 
*وأكيد طول ما في شخصيات بحماسك وحماس الجميع هنا حنفضل أسرة واحدة يجمعها الحب والتواصل .*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*موضوع رائع بوكي تسلم ايدك
و اهلا بابن البلد معنا في رمضان يجمعنا
و يا رب رمضان يجمعنا علطول

بخصوص السؤال اللي طرحه علي ابن البلد عن مصير قاعة المكتبة
ان شاء الله فيه انفراجة قريبة
و باذن الله نجد الحل القانوني للتغلب عل اغلاق قاعة المكتبة و باذن الله ده هيكون خلال ايام
بس لازم نحيط بكل جوانب الموضوع لان اللي حصل المرة دي و تسبب في غلق المكتبة كان مفاجاة لينا

كل عام و انت بكل خير
و يا رب يرجع كل اللي غابوا عننا
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

boukybouky

كعادتك يا بوكي..تجمع جديد من تجمعاتك الرمضانية اللي بنستناها من السنة للسنة..
و ان كانت السنة دي غير كل سنة 

و شكررررراً على السسبينس اللي في الآخر يعني 

كل سنة و انت دايماً طيبة و سعيدة..


ابن البلد

كل سنة و انت طيب..رمضان كريم 

هسأل سؤال واحد بس..صغنن على الآخر..
يا ترى راضي عن آدائك في إدارتك للمنتدى؟؟

بس كده 

يارب من السنة للسنة..أبناء مصر يكون زي ما اتمنيت و حلمت انت و الغائبة الحاضرة بسنت..

تحياتي و تقديري..

*

----------


## boukybouky

> الســـلام عليكـم ورحمة الله وبركــآآته .. 
> 
> حوار رائع يا بوكي مع عضـو ولا نقول مع مدير  .. مع عضو ومدير يتميز بروح قياديه .. 
> 
> انا قريت كل ردودك يا ابن البلد وكان عندي تساؤل .. بس بعد ما قريت الحوار كل حاجه بقت تمام .. 
> 
> وده اول دخول ليا في هذه القاعه ..   
> 
> وتسلم ايـدك اختي الغـاليـه .. 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

الرائع هو مرورك و تواجدك معنا ميس رورو

و ان شاء الله مش تكون آخر مرة تدخلي القاعة عندنا و نراكي دوماً

تسلمي ربنا يخليكي و انا في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا يا بوكى على حوارك الرشيق
وكل سنة وإنت طيب يا أبوحميد
وإن شاء الله دايما متجمعين فى الخير
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> أهلاً بحضرتك ...
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة
> 
> رمضان كريم ياافندم


أهلاً بك .....

و انت طيب، الله أكرم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> وشكرا اختى العزيزة بوكى 
> 
> على لمتك وتجمعك الحلو
> 
> دمتى بخير


أهلاً بك اسكندراني 

العفو على ايه ده انا اللي سعيدة بهذه اللمة 

و يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة ريهام
> 
> كعادتك كل عام تمتعينا بحواراتك الجميلة.
> 
> شكرا لك على مجهودك...و أسئلتك ..و حسن اختيارك للضيوف
> 
> رمضان كريم.
> 
> خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي



إيمان ازيك يا قمراية 

حواراتي بتكون جميلة بكم  :f: 

تسلمي يا رب منوراني

الله اكرم

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *حلقة جميلة ياريهام وأسئلتك مرتبة كالعادة .. تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
> *وفي انتظارك مع الغالية أوشا*


الأجمل هو مرورك ومشاركتك ناريمان

ربنا يخليكي تسلمي يا جميلة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *موضوع رائع بوكي تسلم ايدك
> و اهلا بابن البلد معنا في رمضان يجمعنا
> و يا رب رمضان يجمعنا علطول
> *


اهلاً بك ابن طيبة

تسلم يا رب الرائع هو وجودك

يارب اللهم آمين 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> boukybouky
> 
> كعادتك يا بوكي..تجمع جديد من تجمعاتك الرمضانية اللي بنستناها من السنة للسنة..
> و ان كانت السنة دي غير كل سنة 
> 
> و شكررررراً على السسبينس اللي في الآخر يعني 
> ...


ازيك يا سارة ربنا يخليكي و انا بستناكم علشان نتجمع مع بعض

و يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير متحابين في الله 

ههههههههههههههه انت تؤمري يا فندم 

و انت طيبة و بخير يا قمراية

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> شكرا يا بوكى على حوارك الرشيق
> وكل سنة وإنت طيب يا أبوحميد
> وإن شاء الله دايما متجمعين فى الخير


منور يا أحمد اللقاءات

و في إنتظارك دوماً 

يا رب اللهم آمين

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

[frame="13 80"]**
*تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهـــام على الاسئلة والاختيارات الجميلة*
**
*ابن البلد*
*ازيك يا ابو يوســـف*
*اجــاباتك منطقية كتيـــر اوى* 
*بس برضه  كلنـــا لســـه بنتعـــلم فى الدنيـــا دى*
*منور يا ابو يوســـف فى رمضـــان* 
*وجهز العدية ليـــا ولبــــودو*
 :3: 
*كـــل سنـــة وانــــــت طيب يا جميــــل*
**



[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أول حاجة اشوفها في موضوعات رمضان بعد عودتي
من الاجازة بالاضافة لمستبقة شهرزاد

ربنا مايقطع لكِ عادة أختنا الغالية ريهام

وكل عام وانتِ في أحس حال يارب  :f: 


كل عام وانت طيب يا أبو حميد
ومنورنا دايماً بردودك الجميلة


رمضان كريم،،، :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

حوار ممتع وجميل - وله طعمه خصوصا في ليالي رمضان 

يارب دايما متجمعين على خير يا ابناء مصر 


شرف لي أن اكون واحد منكم ... دمتم بخير

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="13 80"]**
> *تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهـــام على الاسئلة والاختيارات الجميلة*
> [/ [/frame]


تسلم يا هيثم منور اللقاء

كل سنة و انت طيب و رمضان كريم

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أول حاجة اشوفها في موضوعات رمضان بعد عودتي
> من الاجازة بالاضافة لمستبقة شهرزاد
> 
> ربنا مايقطع لكِ عادة أختنا الغالية ريهام
> 
> وكل عام وانتِ في أحس حال يارب


حمد الله على السلامة يا حسن عامل ايه منور  :f: 

و حقيقي يسعدني ان يكون اول شئ تشوفه رمضـان بيجمعنـا

يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير و مستنياك مع شهرزاد

و فين احلى كلمة كانت بتيجي في المسابقة  :: 

و انت طيب و بصحة و سلام و تعود عليك و على كل الأسرة الأيام باليمن و البركات

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## kethara

أختى الرقيقة المُبدعة
ريهام



حوار رائع يتسم بالموضوعية

وجمال المعنى ودائما موضوعاتك مميزة

واختياراتك لضيوفك رائعة

أستمتعنا مع أخى الفاضل

أحمد صلاح

بارك لنا جميعا بهذا الصرح البديع

وبارك لكم جميعا بكل مجهوداتكم الطيبة

مع تحيتــــــــــى

----------


## ابن البلد

في البداية اشكر بوكي بوكي مرة تانيه علي اللقاء الجميل ده
ويارب دائما مجتمعين علي كل خير
وبصحة وسعادة دائما
 :f:  :f: 




> الســـلام عليكـم ورحمة الله وبركــآآته .. 
> 
> حوار رائع يا بوكي مع عضـو ولا نقول مع مدير  .. مع عضو ومدير يتميز بروح قياديه .. 
> 
> انا قريت كل ردودك يا ابن البلد وكان عندي تساؤل .. بس بعد ما قريت الحوار كل حاجه بقت تمام ..


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر لك ميس رورو
وأشكرك علي كلماتك الجميلة
ويارب دايما كل حاجه تمام
 :f:  :f: 





> عزيزي / إبن البلد
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> 
> رمضان كريم
> 
> بحييك على قوةِ روحِك ... ووسامةِ أخلاقك
> وردودِك التي تؤكد قدرتك على الإدارة
> بوعيٍ وحنكةٍ في آن ...
> ...


كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبصحة وسعادة وسلام 
الله أكرم

كل الشكر لك حكيم عيون 
وكلماتك الجميلة اللي بمثابة دفعة قوية
دائما للأمام
تقبل تحياتي 
 :f:  :f: 




> اخى العزيز 
> ابو يوسف 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانت والاسرة الكريمة بخير 
> 
> وكل عام واسرتك الكبيرة ابناء مصر بخير وفى ازدهار


كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبصحة وسعادة وسلام 
أ/ نادر
ويارب دائما بخير 
أنت وكل أسرتك بصحة وسعادة 

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> أختى الرقيقة المُبدعة
> ريهام
> 
> 
> 
> حوار رائع يتسم بالموضوعية
> 
> وجمال المعنى ودائما موضوعاتك مميزة
> 
> ...


قيثارة منورة يا قمراية  :good: 

ربنا يخليكي يا جميلة و تسلمي لي على كلامك الرقيق ده

التميز بيكون بتواجدك معنا و مشاركتك  ::h:: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

*لقاء جميل جداً بحب حوار أحمد صلاح 
بجد شكراً ليكِ يا بوكي بوكي 

استمعت بأولى اللقاءات*

----------


## MR.Samer

لقاء ممتع 

شكراً أختي الكريمة 

بوكي

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

رمضان كريم

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم

حوار رائع بوكي كعادتك ناجحة دائماً

ألف شكر ليكي 

وكل سنة وأنتِ طيبة .

أبو يوسف ردود جميلة ولقاء ممتع 

ربنا يخليك ويبارك لنا بك وبمجهودك 

كل سنة وأنت وأسرتك طيبين 

ويا رب دائماً متجمعين في ظل محبة الله

تحيتي

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> بجد شكراً ليكِ يا بوكي بوكي 
> 
> استمعت بأولى اللقاءات*


سامح منور  ازيك

العفو على ايه و ان شاء الله تستمتع بالبقية

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> لقاء ممتع 
> 
> شكراً أختي الكريمة 
> 
> بوكي
> 
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> رمضان كريم


أهلاً و مرحباً بك MR.Samer

و انت طيب و بخير يا رب 

منور رمضان بيجمعنا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ألسلام عليكم
> 
> حوار رائع بوكي كعادتك ناجحة دائماً
> 
> ألف شكر ليكي 
> 
> وكل سنة وأنتِ طيبة


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا نور منورة يا قمر 

الرائع تواجدك معنا 

و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

> سلام الله عليك أستاذ أحمد
> 
> حوار جميل ..و مختصر كعادة حواراتك
> 
> لي مداخلة متواضعة استاذ احمد..بخصوص راي حضرتك في موضوع الاشراف
> 
> اوفقك طبعا ان في بعض مشرفين بيعتبروا الموضوع شرفي..
> 
> لكن اعتقد ان القيادة  النهائية بالمتابعة الجيدة و المتواصلة..و كمان القواعد الصريحة للثواب و العقاب في جميع تفاصيل المنصب..هتوفر على الجميع اي خطأ.
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته دكتورة إيمان
بالفعل يوجد قواعد وقوانين تحكم طريقة تعامل وتواجد المشرف بالمنتدى
ونلتزم بها جميعا الحمد لله

أنا اللي سعيد بوجودك وبمروك علي الموضوع 

تقبلي دائما تحياتي
 :f:  :f: 




> *ابن البلد .. كل سنة وانت طيب والأسرة كلها بخير*
> *متفقة معاك ان المنتدى ده عمره ما يفقد طبيعته الأسرية المميزة مهما تعرض لفترات مختلفة أو مواقف ..لكن كل ده مؤقت ان شاء الله* 
> *وأكيد طول ما في شخصيات بحماسك وحماس الجميع هنا حنفضل أسرة واحدة يجمعها الحب والتواصل .*
> **


كل سنة وأنت طيبة 
نريمان
ويارب دائما بخير وأسرتك بكل سعادة

ربنا يخليكي يارب علي كلماتك الجميلة و أكيد كلنا هنا أسرة واحدة ويارب دائما مجتمعين علي كل خير والموقع مميز بتواجد أشخاص زيك نريمان مميزون

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f: f: :f: 





> *موضوع رائع بوكي تسلم ايدك
> و اهلا بابن البلد معنا في رمضان يجمعنا
> و يا رب رمضان يجمعنا علطول
> 
> بخصوص السؤال اللي طرحه علي ابن البلد عن مصير قاعة المكتبة
> ان شاء الله فيه انفراجة قريبة
> و باذن الله نجد الحل القانوني للتغلب عل اغلاق قاعة المكتبة و باذن الله ده هيكون خلال ايام
> بس لازم نحيط بكل جوانب الموضوع لان اللي حصل المرة دي و تسبب في غلق المكتبة كان مفاجاة لينا
> 
> ...


كل سنة وأنت طيب ابن طيبة الغالي
وأهلا بك وبكل الغاليين 

إن شاء الله نلاقي حل قريب واتمنى فعلا ان تظهر مرة أخرى مكتبة أبناء مصر للنور من جديد

تقبل تحياتي وأحترامي لك دائما
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 





> *
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ابن البلد
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب..رمضان كريم 
> 
> هسأل سؤال واحد بس..صغنن على الآخر..
> يا ترى راضي عن آدائك في إدارتك للمنتدى؟؟
> ...


كل سنة وأنت طيبة شعاع ... الله أكرم

الحقيقة انا مش راضي أكيد عن أدائي في المنتدى في الفترة الأخيرة نتيجة لبعض الظروف الخاصة بي

اما بالنسبة لإدارة المنتدى
فهي لا تدار من قبل فرد واحد او المشرف العام فقط 
ولكن إدارة المنتدى تخضع لطاقم إشراف كامل يبذل قصارى جهده للمحافظة علي المنتدى وبكل تأكيد أنا و أنت فرد من هذا الطاقم شعاع

آمين يارب
ويارب دائما أبدا مجتمعين على كل خير
تحياتي لك دائما
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> شكرا يا بوكى على حوارك الرشيق
> وكل سنة وإنت طيب يا أبوحميد
> وإن شاء الله دايما متجمعين فى الخير


كل سنة وانت طيب يارب ومنورنا دايما وسعيد جدا جدا جدا 
بعودتك الجميلة
ويارب ما تهرب مرة تانيه بقه  ::cop:: 
رمضان كريم
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 





> *ابن البلد*
> *ازيك يا ابو يوســـف*
> *اجــاباتك منطقية كتيـــر اوى* 
> *بس برضه  كلنـــا لســـه بنتعـــلم فى الدنيـــا دى*
> *منور يا ابو يوســـف فى رمضـــان* 
> *وجهز العدية ليـــا ولبــــودو*
> 
> *كـــل سنـــة وانــــــت طيب يا جميــــل*


الحمد لله تمام أزيك أنت
اتمنى تكون بخير
أكيد كلنا بنتعلم لحد ما نموت ولسه بنتعلم
حد قالك أني أستاذ  :3: 

نورك ياجميل انت وبودو
ويارب دائما بكل خير 
والعدية أكيد موجوده مفيش حاجه تغلى علي بودو
كل سنة وانت طيب وبصحة وسعادة
 :f:  :f: 





> كل عام وانت طيب يا أبو حميد
> ومنورنا دايماً بردودك الجميلة
> 
> رمضان كريم،،،[/COLOR]


كل سنة وانت طيب حسن باشااا
والنور نورك  :f:  :f: 
سعيد جدا بمرورك وتواجدك
الله أكرم أستاذي
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 





> حوار ممتع وجميل - وله طعمه خصوصا في ليالي رمضان 
> 
> يارب دايما متجمعين على خير يا ابناء مصر 
> 
> 
> شرف لي أن اكون واحد منكم ... دمتم بخير


كل سنة وانت طيب يارب
ويارب دائما أبدا بخير وسلام
الشرف لنا لتواجدك معانا 
تقبل تحياتي دائما
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أختى الرقيقة المُبدعة
> ريهام
> 
> حوار رائع يتسم بالموضوعية
> 
> وجمال المعنى ودائما موضوعاتك مميزة
> 
> واختياراتك لضيوفك رائعة
> 
> ...


كل الشكر لك قيثارة
وربنا يبارك فيكي يارب 

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

السلام عليكم
حبيت أجي أسلم على الكل وخاصة على ريهام الجميلة وعلى أحمد صلاح.

ريهام... كل سنة أفكار جديدة ومميزة ما شاء الله عليكي... بتجيبي الأفكار دي منيييييييين  :: 
تسلمي على مجهودك الكبير وروحك الحلوة دايما.

أحمد... أخبارك؟ ردا على كلمتك اللي وجهتها ليا حقول...
جعل ارضاء الجميع غاية... فعلا شئ غير واقعي ومتعب... الأوقع هو اتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة العادلة بدون ادخال ارضاء الناس في المعادلة اطلاقا.

رمضان شهر كريم مبارك... فرصة جميلة مش بس للم الشمل... وانما لتصحيح أوضاع ومفاهيم خاطئة... خصوصا لما تكون الأوضاع دي مش مجرد بتسئ لشخص واحد ولا اتنين... وانما لمنظومة كاملة بتعتمد على المفاهيم دي في استمراريتها.

 كل سنة وانت والوالدة والأسرة الكريمة بخير وصحة وسلامة... ورمضان كريم.

----------


## سابرينا

برافو عليكى يا بوكى 
ان جمعتينا با ابن البلد 
ومن هنا اوجه له الشكر على لمتنا هنا 
ولسيمح ليك ابن البلد ان يرد على هذا الاستفسار.........






> ببعد لما احس ان مفيش حاجه جديدة وفى ملل بس رغم كل شئ بحس بحنين للمنتدى ولازم ادخل بردوا اشوف ايه الاخبار حتى لو مش هشارك بس بجد بستغرب جدا من الحالة اللى وصلها المنتدى وهنا بوجه سؤالى لابن البلد وياريت يشوفى سؤالى ويرد عليه 
> *أين انت (بصفتك صاحب هذا الصرح العظيم )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *اين المشرفين واين الادارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *لماذا كثرت عبارة انا هسيب المنتى ومش داخل تانى واختفاء اعضاء نشطين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ومن المسئول عن حالة الملل المتفشية فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ولماذ لم يتم انفاذ المنتدى من حالة الخمول والملل لكى لا يتراجع عن مرتبته وسط المنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *الف شكر ليك يا اخت ضابط شرطة على هذه المساحة من الفضفضة والتنفيس*
> 
> *أسفة لاقتحامى خصوصيتك لكن حضرتك من كان سبب تجمعنا هنا فى هذا الصرح ومسئول مثلنا عن هذه الحالة ومن فرط حبى للمكان لذا اتسأل !! الف شكر وفى انتظار رد حضرتك*


http://egyptsons.com/misr/thread124125-5.html

----------


## ابن البلد

> *لقاء جميل جداً بحب حوار أحمد صلاح*


واللقاء بيموت فيك 
يا سامح

الأجمل تواجدك سامح 
كل سنة وأنت طيب وبصحة وسعادة دايما يارب
 ::h::  :f2:  ::h::  :f2:  ::h::  :f2:  ::h::  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> لقاء ممتع 
> 
> شكراً أختي الكريمة 
> 
> بوكي
> 
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> رمضان كريم


وأنت طيب وبصحة وسعادة وسلامة
 :f:  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> برافو عليكى يا بوكى 
> ان جمعتينا با ابن البلد


شوفتي بقى يا سابرينا هاتي الحلاوة بقى  :: 

انا سعيدة بلمتنا كلنا هنا و ربنا يهدي النفوس دايما

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

> ألسلام عليكم
> 
> أبو يوسف ردود جميلة ولقاء ممتع 
> 
> ربنا يخليك ويبارك لنا بك وبمجهودك 
> 
> كل سنة وأنت وأسرتك طيبين 
> 
> ويا رب دائماً متجمعين في ظل محبة الله
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يخليكي يارب نور
ودائما أبدا منورانا ومجتمعين علي كل خير

رمضان كريم وسعيد عليكي وعلى كل الأسرة يارب
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم
> حبيت أجي أسلم على الكل وخاصة على ريهام الجميلة وعلى أحمد صلاح.
> 
> أحمد... أخبارك؟ ردا على كلمتك اللي وجهتها ليا حقول...
> جعل ارضاء الجميع غاية... فعلا شئ غير واقعي ومتعب... الأوقع هو اتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة العادلة بدون ادخال ارضاء الناس في المعادلة اطلاقا.
> 
> رمضان شهر كريم مبارك... فرصة جميلة مش بس للم الشمل... وانما لتصحيح أوضاع ومفاهيم خاطئة... خصوصا لما تكون الأوضاع دي مش مجرد بتسئ لشخص واحد ولا اتنين... وانما لمنظومة كاملة بتعتمد على المفاهيم دي في استمراريتها.
> 
>  كل سنة وانت والوالدة والأسرة الكريمة بخير وصحة وسلامة... ورمضان كريم.


الله يسلم حنان يارب من كل سوء
وسعيد جدا بعودتك ولازم

أنا الحمد لله تمام ماشي الحال 
ربنا يخليكي يارب 
 :f: 


بكل تأكيد إتخاذ القرارات بيكون بعيدا عن إرضاء الناس ولكن لا يكون بعيدا عن أرائهم
ففي المشورة خير دائما 
وده دائما اللي بيتم في أبناء مصر
جميع القرارات لا تؤخذ بشكل فردي ولكن بعد الإستماع لجميع أراء المشرفين وبعض الأعضاء الموثوق بهم وبحكمتهم

الله أكرم
وشهر رمضان شهر الخير وبالفعل بيساعد كثيرا علي لم الشمل
اما تصحيح الأوضاع فلا تحتاج لشهر بعنيه ولكن تحتاج دائما من (وجهة نظري) لسرعة في اتخاذ إجراءات التصحيح السليمة من أول الفرد فالفرد نفسه منظومة لها أسسها ومفاهيمها وعقائدها الراسخه إلي المجتمع ككل.

كل سنة وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة وسلام واسرتك بكل خير حنان ربنا يخليكي
مرة تانيه سعدت جدا بتواجدك وأسعد بمشاركتك في الموضوع 

تحياتي لك
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> برافو عليكى يا بوكى 
> ان جمعتينا با ابن البلد 
> ومن هنا اوجه له الشكر على لمتنا هنا 
> ولسيمح ليك ابن البلد ان يرد على هذا الاستفسار.........
> 
> 
> 
> ببعد لما احس ان مفيش حاجه جديدة وفى ملل بس رغم كل شئ بحس بحنين للمنتدى ولازم ادخل بردوا اشوف ايه الاخبار حتى لو مش هشارك بس بجد بستغرب جدا من الحالة اللى وصلها المنتدى وهنا بوجه سؤالى لابن البلد وياريت يشوفى سؤالى ويرد عليه
> أين انت (بصفتك صاحب هذا الصرح العظيم )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


كل الشكر لك سابرينا
رمضان كريم وعيد سعيد  :: 
آسف علي التاخير

أين انت (بصفتك صاحب هذا الصرح العظيم )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحقيقة أصحاب الصرح العظيمة ده هو أنتم أعضاء المنتدى وعمري فيوم من الأيام ما فكرت أني صاحب المنتدى أو أني لي الحق التصرف في كما أشاء ولو كان كذلك لكنت أغلقته من سنوات كثيرة.

اين المشرفين واين الادارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في قاعة الإدارة ويمكنك رؤية المشرفين وأماكن تواجدهم علي كل قاعة من خلال الرابط الموجود أسفل المنتديات في الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى أو من خلال هذا الرابط
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/forumd...hp?do=markread
إما الإدارة فهي قاعة لا تظهر للأعضاء ولكن فقط للمشرفين والمراقب والمشرف العام


لماذا كثرت عبارة انا هسيب المنتى ومش داخل تانى واختفاء اعضاء نشطين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على مدار عمر المنتدى تختفي أعضاء وتظهر أعضاء أخرى دائما كما الحياة
يخفت نجم ويظهر نجم جديد

ومن المسئول عن حالة الملل المتفشية فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحقيقة أنا مش عارف حالة الملل هل هي حالة مقصودة ولذلك نبحث عن المسئول عنها أن أنها حالة عابرة يشعر بها البعض ولا يشعر بها البعض الآخر .... سؤال أطرحة من جديد هل هي حالة مقصودة ؟

ولماذ لم يتم انفاذ المنتدى من حالة الخمول والملل لكى لا يتراجع عن مرتبته وسط المنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هناك فرق ما بين تراجع المنتدى والموقع الملحوظ بالفعل في الترتيب العالمي وحالة الملل التي تحدثنا عنها في السؤال السابق
ترتيب الموقع يعتمد علي جميع اقسام الموقع ليست فقط المنتدى
واعتبر انا المسئول الأول عن تراجع الموقع وسط الترتيبات العالمية نظرا لإنشغالي في الفترة السابقه والحالية وتغير جهة عملي من شركة إلي شركة ولا يوجد الوقت الكافي في الوقت الحالي ولكن علي وعد بالرجوع بقوه إن شاء الله قريبا... من جديد بتعاونكم ومجهوداتكم جميعا

كل الشكر علي أسئلتك ولا داعي للآسف
تقبلي تحياتي وكل عام وأنت بخير
 :f2:  :f2:

----------

